# Having access to a network computer..



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

I am trying to access a computer in the network, but i dont want just to access the shared folder, i want to access any folder or any drive... I tried accessing it through typing "\\computername\drive$" but it asks me for the guests password, while on the computer which i want to access, the guest account is off, and only the admin account is active, and the place where the user name dialog appears is fixed, and i cant change or type any other account, i also tried activating the guest account and have placed a password on it, still cant access it, i also tried creating another account, still the same problem.. Anyone knows a solution other than sharing the whole drives on the network...

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It would help if you told us the version/patch level of Windows in use on the computer you're trying to access. If you have an admin account on that computer, I can't imagine why you can't connect to other folders. If it's XP, is it Home or Pro?


----------



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

Both computers are XP SP2 PRO, and i have an admin account by when the dialog which you should enter a user name and a password, the user name field is fixed on the guest, and i cant change it to admin, and i also tried accessing as a guest but still doesnt work ..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is this a company system? It sounds like the group policies have been put in place to restrict the accounts that can login.


----------



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

Its a home network, and I believe that no one used any policies or restrictions, So any solution for this...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'm looking around. I've never heard of the login being filled in and not changable.

One thing to try. *S*tart, *R*un, *control userpasswords2*

In the illustration below, make sure there's a check in the _Users must enter a user name and password..._ box.


----------



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

This is already checked, any other suggestions..


----------



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

here is a screenshots of how it looks like, i hope it will help..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, I think I was confused about what you are trying to do.

First, stop trying to access the admin shares, and create a new share on the machine you're trying to access for the resource in question.

Second, create an account on the remote computer with the same name/password as is used to logon to your local computer.


----------



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

First of all, what do you mean by "First, stop trying to access the admin shares, and create a new share on the machine you're trying to access for the resource in question."

And I tried creating an account on the remote computer with the same name/password as is used to logon to my local computer, but still same issue..


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

"\\computername\drive$" or "\\mycomputer\C$" is an admin share. Theses shares are designed to be used by administrators and not the same as normal file sharing. You need to create another share, i.e. "Drive C" which would be accessed at "\\computername\Drive C". (A specific folder is recommended instead of the entire drive.) You can then set the permissions on that share to "Everyone".


----------



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

I do want to access the admin shares, and the issue is that I need different files in different drives, and i dont like sharing them, then unshare, then share other folders ... etc, and its not recommened to share all the drives... So how can I get the access to the admin shares ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can create a share for the whole drive, just don't use the drive$ shares.


----------



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

Why not, what is the difference i mean, and how can i access the admin shares if i would like to do that ..


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

The admin shares (at least as far as I now) are only accessable by an admin accout accessable on the local computer . They are designed to be used on a domain where an admin account from the domain can access the share.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps if you'd invest two minutes in trying the suggestions given, it would move this process along.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

assadi said:


> Why not, what is the difference i mean, and how can i access the admin shares if i would like to do that ..


i beleive, you go to log out on the local machine, and then when it prompts you to log in, press control+alt+delete, and then log in as administrator.

this leaves you open to security risks however, the ways that were listed will be far better.

(it's highly possible that i am remembering this incorrectly, as i just do it the simple way myself.)


----------

